# CR members no longer participate?



## Mr1Dx (Mar 29, 2016)

There were many-many long time CR members used to participate on CR daily. They now seem to spend less or not at all these days. I'm curious why?

Exp: Dylan777, surapon etc...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 29, 2016)

I also wonder about it.

I remember Surapon have stated that he was very envolvidom with big projects at work, and so would have little time for shooting.
It seems that photography is a fun pastime, but does not increase the bank account of the people.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 29, 2016)

+1

Bring the Suprapon Show back on the road.

And as there has to be more darkness when you cast more light... why not Angkorwat (or something spelled roughly like this)


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2016)

+1

No news from Marsu42


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 29, 2016)

Are the regulars perhaps jaded from all the heated debates that will total consume threads?

Has the number of knowledge seekers declined due to what has already been imparted?

Or, have people started taking photos?


----------



## tron (Mar 29, 2016)

briansquibb - who is no longer a member - has disappeared about 4 years ago...


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 29, 2016)

Mr1Dx said:


> There were many-many long time CR members used to participate on CR daily. They now seem to spend less or not at all these days. I'm curious why?
> 
> Exp: Dylan777, surapon etc...



As for me, I watch a lot, and I am waiting with baited breath for word on 5DIV/X. I avoid the vapid interchanges but find it somewhat amusing when not too offensive.

It is picture taking time as noted.

Sek


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2016)

It's likely Canon has been relatively boring since the release of the 6D (1DX2 has brought some excitement back).

I feel it by the tone of emails, social media interactions and just talking to people. The 5D4 can't come soon enough.


----------



## tron (Mar 29, 2016)

This site isn't strictly about rumors. I enjoy the technical advice, the opinion and information exhange, the photos. So there are things to discuss. In fact for me it's less about rumors and more of everything else.

I do not believe that Canon related "boredom" is the main reason for people staying away.


----------



## slclick (Mar 29, 2016)

See where the current thread on the CR2 Canon zoom is heading? Maybe that's why. Sometimes people just like to remove negativity from their lives. You don't need Oprah to figure that out.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 29, 2016)

I was kind of surprised that the excitement about the 100-400mm II and the 35mm 1.4 II went flat so quick. The "anything shot with" threads petered out so fast.

Maybe bodies drive more chatter, maybe a general sourness gripping not only CR but the mood of many citizens in many countries, and, as some have kids, get more involved in taking pics rather than talking gear...

But it would be a good resolution to avoid silly spats and be sharing more advice and knowledge. I'm guilty. Lighting is one of my favorite topics, but I just check in to see what the latest products are, get into some truly ridiculous exchanges, and check out.

Actually a very thoughtful topic to start.

Cheers!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> I was kind of surprised that the excitement about the 100-400mm II and the 35mm 1.4 II went flat so quick. The "anything shot with" threads petered out so fast.
> 
> Maybe bodies drive more chatter, maybe a general sourness gripping not only CR but the mood of many citizens in many countries, and, as some have kids, get more involved in taking pics rather than talking gear...



Conflict drives chatter. Lenses that are top quality and just plain work well? Boring. DPR says, "Our testing shows that Canon's EOS 80D features a sensor with greatly improved Raw dynamic range," not much talk about that, either...particularly compared to when there was prevoulsy such a (purportedly) huge gap in Canon performance.

But the 5DIV possibly lacking 4K when even an iPhone can shoot excellent 4K video?!? OMG, the world will end! That's worthy of discussion...


----------



## zim (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sure Surapon is either real busy or maybe on another road trip either way I hope he'll be back, I love his politeness and inventions although sometimes I get the feeling he's as daft as a box of frogs ;D


----------



## Labdoc (Mar 29, 2016)

New to the site and can't say what the participation used to be but I find the site an incredible source of info and knowledge. I am a member of many internet forums, have to say, this one shows exceptional adult behavior and courtesy. Seems to me the participation level is almost perfect, gets the point across without being repetitive or posting just to get more posts. 
Have been taking pictures for over 50 years both professionally and as a hobby. Started with a light meter and a Mamiya-6 bellows rangefinder film camera I got at a yard sale. Now I have a 70D, 24-70 LII 2.8. Very excited by talk of the D5 MarkIV? Will definitely buy it when available.
100-400 LII USM 4.5 is on my list too as well as a 1.4x tele-extender. With over 3000 guests on right now, I think you guys are doing a great job.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 29, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> New to the site and can't say what the participation used to be but I find the site an incredible source of info and knowledge. I am a member of many internet forums, have to say, this one shows exceptional adult behavior and courtesy. Seems to me the participation level is almost perfect, gets the point across without being repetitive or posting just to get more posts.
> Have been taking pictures for over 50 years both professionally and as a hobby. Started with a light meter and a Mamiya-6 bellows rangefinder film camera I got at a yard sale. Now I have a 70D, 24-70 LII 2.8. Very excited by talk of the D5 MarkIV? Will definitely buy it when available.
> 100-400 LII USM 4.5 is on my list too as well as a 1.4x tele-extender. With over 3000 guests on right now, I think you guys are doing a great job.



You sir, are cordially invited to return many times. Welcome to CR!


----------



## slclick (Mar 29, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> New to the site and can't say what the participation used to be but I find the site an incredible source of info and knowledge. I am a member of many internet forums, have to say, this one shows exceptional adult behavior and courtesy. Seems to me the participation level is almost perfect, gets the point across without being repetitive or posting just to get more posts.
> Have been taking pictures for over 50 years both professionally and as a hobby. Started with a light meter and a Mamiya-6 bellows rangefinder film camera I got at a yard sale. Now I have a 70D, 24-70 LII 2.8. Very excited by talk of the D5 MarkIV? Will definitely buy it when available.
> 100-400 LII USM 4.5 is on my list too as well as a 1.4x tele-extender. With over 3000 guests on right now, I think you guys are doing a great job.



Welcome to the CR world. Sounds as if you've lived through the film world and beyond as I and many here have as well. That is a perspective which only contributes in positive ways to an understanding of the digital world, especially black and white tonality and contrast. Hope you like it here!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 29, 2016)

Praising products that work well, is very boring...

Discuss how important and necessary to push shadows for 5 stops, this is pure fun.
We will continue the fun of guessing when Canon goes bankrupt for failing to deliver the highest dynamic range in ISO100, and does not offer a mirrorless with leading performance among all manufacturers.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> New to the site and can't say what the participation used to be but I find the site an incredible source of info and knowledge. I am a member of many internet forums, have to say, this one shows exceptional adult behavior and courtesy. Seems to me the participation level is almost perfect, gets the point across without being repetitive or posting just to get more posts.
> Have been taking pictures for over 50 years both professionally and as a hobby. Started with a light meter and a Mamiya-6 bellows rangefinder film camera I got at a yard sale. Now I have a 70D, 24-70 LII 2.8. Very excited by talk of the D5 MarkIV? Will definitely buy it when available.
> 100-400 LII USM 4.5 is on my list too as well as a 1.4x tele-extender. With over 3000 guests on right now, I think you guys are doing a great job.




Welcome to CR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2016)

Its spring, and there is a ton of work to do. Its difficult to spend as much time on CR as I did during the Winter.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 30, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its spring, and there is a ton of work to do. Its difficult to spend as much time on CR as I did during the Winter.



Ditto... more Scout trips, more work, etc. I still check in every few days.


----------



## pwp (Mar 30, 2016)

Mr1Dx said:


> There were many-many long time CR members used to participate on CR daily. They now seem to spend less or not at all these days. I'm curious why?


Most likely out shooting pictures, working, getting un-glued from the screen and having fun with their families. On some lists I see degrees of excessive participation at levels that is starting to look unhealthy. CR is no different.

People who are solid, consistent and relevant contributors will always come and go. Like life really...

-pw


----------



## mitchel (Mar 30, 2016)

I gonna have to agree with the general sentiment that there just hasn't been enough going on with body development -- esp the 5D series -- to keep people involved and excited. It seems like forever ago that the 5D mkii blew everyone's mind and had reviewers and consumers posting like mad. And, ever since, folks have been awaiting another revolutionary development (as opposed to the good, but very incremental 5D mkiii or 1D mkii). As I have noted in other posts, I think it will take some kind of more serious synergy between computing power, sensors and optics (just look at the mind-boggling progress with the quality and "fun factor" of cell phone photography) to get people really excited again. The Sony cameras of late certainly seem to be creating a lot of excitement among landscape photographers. Anyway, I'm still enjoying my Canon glass and my 6Ds and haven't given up on Canon yet. But, like many of you, I am really eager to see if the 5D mkiv will impress and bring back a little of the old Canon magic...


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 30, 2016)

I tend to buy my lens after the hype dies down and some discounts start up. 
I have what I need. Just what I want. So normally wait a bit. 

No on the camera side I get the latest in preorders. But I skip generations. 5d to 5diii to 1dxii. Maybe I will be able to post before those threads die down!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll add Harry the Heron (Serendipity) as apparently missing.

I'd be missing and outdoors shooting if it wasn't for my tile disaster and floor straightening - never ending job. I take CR breaks to retain my sanity and get a chuckle.

Jack


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 30, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> Are the regulars perhaps jaded from all the heated debates that will total consume threads?


How can I participate when I don't even know what "DR" stands for, let alone have a strong opinion on it? Some threads are fun to watch, though.

BTW, the forum stats provide some interesting insights. We seem to be mirroring the camera market.


----------



## timmy_650 (Mar 30, 2016)

People out grow forums. I used to love talking about snowboards and snow ect but after awhile of that it gets boring. I think the same is true CR it is fun to talk about Photo and stuff but after awhile it is all the same stuff with small differences.


----------



## traveller (Mar 30, 2016)

I've not been the most prolific poster, but I've been on CR since... well, I remember when it first went to a members forum from the original 'post a comment' format. I remember the forum being lit up with rumours of the new 60D to replace the 50D, then a solid rumour that Canon were moving it up market and calling it the 7D. I also remember heated debate as to why there wouldn't be a 60D because the 7D had taken its place 

Ah... the good old days! That was a time when everything felt new and people shared genuinely insightful information (and misinformation) that improved your knowledge of the technology involved. Then the dark times came, the troll invasion began and we all got involved in the karma wars (remember that experiment? ). 

I think that I got put off by all the constant circular arguments about DR. I just left for a bit, others became jaded and sarcastic. The problem with most forums is that newer members join and don't realise that they're starting the same old debates that existing members have discussed a hundred times before. Thus old members tend to drift away.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2016)

First of all thank you, Mr1Dx, for pointing that out. 

It also came to my mind a few weeks ago. 
I hope, the missing members didn't leave because they grew weary of this forum or even of this wonderful hobby/job/passion called photography. 
I hope they are just busy - hopefully busy taking and editing pictures 



tron said:


> This site isn't strictly about rumors. I enjoy the technical advice, the opinion and information exhange, the photos. So there are things to discuss. In fact for me it's less about rumors and more of everything else.
> 
> I do not believe that Canon related "boredom" is the main reason for people staying away.


And tron, that's my opinion, too. 
And I hope that all of you, all of us, will keep this platform of information and regular exchange alive. 




Labdoc said:


> New to the site and can't say what the participation used to be but I find the site an incredible source of info and knowledge. I am a member of many internet forums, have to say, this one shows exceptional adult behavior and courtesy. ...


And thank you, Labdoc, for joining and participating. 
And for telling us, that this forum is still better as many of us think of it, because of that several issues most of us have in mind. 
I think that this shows, that this forum is still alive and attracting people about this brand and even more about the joy and passion for photography.


I think it is somehow like everything in live: 
some leave forever, some take a journey to somewhere else or just need a break and some new step into live and make it even more colorful where you thought it would become pale.

*Just one favor to ask all of you:*
Maybe some of you have personal e-mail addresses or personal contact to the ones "missing". 
Maybe you can tell us they're fine and just enjoying other comforts of life. Thank you very much.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
This seems to be a thought on a lot of our minds, I had noticed the absence of some people, contacted one and he posted an update here to let us know he was ok. I miss Harry the Heron (and Serendipity.) and Mr Surapon for their postings, I hope they will return at some point along with those others have mentioned, it makes the forum richer with their presence. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## insanitybeard (Mar 30, 2016)

Personally I grew tired of the constant DR debate and bickering about how Canon is ******* if they don't up their game, how they're lagging being etc etc, ad infinitum. Do we want improved gear? Of course. Am I going to spend my life bemoaning the 'below par' (sarcasm) camera I already own? No. It's a tool. If you think there is a better tool out there for your needs, it's your prerogative to choose to buy and use it.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 30, 2016)

I've learned that instead of arguing which lens is better than another or which camera has more DR or more useful than another to take my gear and actually shoot and work on my business. This is why i haven't been around much anymore..


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2016)

awinphoto said:


> This is why i haven't been around much anymore..


Try to ignore the moaners and whiners. 
Be there for those reading and listening. 

I am always willing to learn something new.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 30, 2016)

Personally, I'm pretty certain I only check this site about once every week or two these days. This is for a plethora of reasons I think.

-Busy shooting with my Fuji (been the case for two years and now with a shiny xpro2) and Sony (a7r2 with EF glass) stuff
-Frequenting the other respective forums for those brands
-Horses can only be beaten to a pulp so many times on CR 
-Not much (exciting) news from Canon
-Canon sh*t just works. Not much to complain about as far as malfunction or issues
-When there isn't much going on, there is nothing to argue about
-Argument draws emotion and subsequent interest
-All the arguments that can be had have already been had on CR about 50x over


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 30, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> It's likely Canon has been relatively boring since the release of the 6D (1DX2 has brought some excitement back).
> 
> I feel it by the tone of emails, social media interactions and just talking to people. The 5D4 can't come soon enough.



I agree with that! Plus, I have collected so many Canon lenses that I really can't justify lusting after new ones. I have pretty much given up on improving my work through new equipment purchases. I found that new lenses rarely make my photos better. 

For example, I spent a lot of $ to get the 24-70 2.8 L2, but have ended up using my old 24-105 for most of my studio work.

Moving from a 5D classic to the 5D3 was a huge help in that it gave me accurate autofocus for the first time. I don't really need any new camera features now.

These days I am working on my technique and post processing skills as well as marketing my business.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 30, 2016)

Forums wax and wane all the time, and the relative paucity of solid rumours (and products) doesn't help stir a response from visitors. 

The era of regular and frequent new cameras releases and significant change could be passing, or maybe it's just we all have pretty good cameras now and don't feel quite such a pressing need to want the next big thing?

Personally, I'm also pleased to see fewer people hiding behind anonymity - that's just a personal thing though, since if someone wants to engage with me, the least they can do is have the politeness to say who they are ;-)


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 30, 2016)

keithcooper said:


> Forums wax and wane all the time, and the relative paucity of solid rumours (and products) doesn't help stir a response from visitors.
> 
> The era of regular and frequent new cameras releases and significant change could be passing, or maybe it's just we all have pretty good cameras now and don't feel quite such a pressing need to want the next big thing?
> 
> Personally, I'm also pleased to see fewer people hiding behind anonymity - that's just a personal thing though, since if someone wants to engage with me, the least they can do is have the politeness to say who they are ;-)




Not necessarily rude, some are just shy, some limit Web exposure for family. Anonymous speech is a great American tradition!


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 30, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> [...
> Not necessarily rude, some are just shy, some limit Web exposure for family. Anonymous speech is a great American tradition!


Ah ... I (like many here BTW) am not now nor have ever been American ;-)


----------



## melbournite (Mar 30, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its spring, and there is a ton of work to do. Its difficult to spend as much time on CR as I did during the Winter.
> ...



Maybe it's time for us in the southern hemisphere, heading into winter, to take over? Hang on.... it's the busiest time of year for me!


----------



## pwp (Mar 30, 2016)

keithcooper said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > [...
> ...


+1 Keith... ???

-pw


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2016)

This thread must have worked, Surupon posted today!


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

slclick said:


> This thread must have worked, Surupon posted today!




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mr. Slclick.
Yes, Sir., I come back to learn the New Knowledge from my dear Teachers , All the CR. Members and You.
Sorry, Too busy traveling and Less Busy at work---But Past 2 weeks, My New Project is comming, No more retire with in 1.5 Year.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I also wonder about it.
> 
> I remember Surapon have stated that he was very envolvidom with big projects at work, and so would have little time for shooting.
> It seems that photography is a fun pastime, but does not increase the bank account of the people.



Good Morning, Sir, Dear Great Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, I am back from busy Traveling and start to do the few of real Money making Jobs.
But I miss to learn the new tricks form you, and all of my dear great teachers.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 31, 2016)

I think we should start a tribute praise thread... look-alike self portraits of ourselves trying to carry as much stuff as Surapon! (I doubt I could match his stamina!)

Love 'ya Surapon!!


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

axtstern said:


> +1
> 
> Bring the Suprapon Show back on the road.
> 
> And as there has to be more darkness when you cast more light... why not Angkorwat (or something spelled roughly like this)



Yes, Sir, Dear friend Mr. xtstern link.
I am back from Busy traveling and small real business.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

zim said:


> I'm sure Surapon is either real busy or maybe on another road trip either way I hope he'll be back, I love his politeness and inventions although sometimes I get the feeling he's as daft as a box of frogs ;D



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Zim.
I am back to CR. now, Yes, I miss the things that I learn from my dear teachers and all CR. Members.
Have a Great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> This seems to be a thought on a lot of our minds, I had noticed the absence of some people, contacted one and he posted an update here to let us know he was ok. I miss Harry the Heron (and Serendipity.) and Mr Surapon for their postings, I hope they will return at some point along with those others have mentioned, it makes the forum richer with their presence.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yes, Sir, Dear Friend Graham.
I am back, Sir, to learn some thing new from all of our CR. friends and you.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I think we should start a tribute praise thread... look-alike self portraits of ourselves trying to carry as much stuff as Surapon! (I doubt I could match his stamina!)
> 
> Love 'ya Surapon!!



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Great Teacher, Mr. RustyTheGeek .
Just Crazy, Old Surapon= The Army in One.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 31, 2016)

Surapon, welcome back to the present, how was your travel to 1980? 

EXIF data of your portrait shot:



> Camera Maker: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon PowerShot SX160 IS
> Lens: 5.0-80.0 mm
> *Image Date: 1980-01-01 00:14:19 (no TZ)*
> ...



;D


----------



## surapon (Mar 31, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Surapon, welcome back to the present, how was your travel to 1980?
> 
> EXIF data of your portrait shot:
> 
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mark D5 TEAM II.
That is my secret that you should not know, I just finish Invent my Time Machine last year, and try to get the Patent, Now. I will be the Billionaire very soon.
Nice to talk with you again.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon

PS, Sorry , That " Canon PowerShot SX160 IS " my wife camera= The button Battery for time is dead long time ago, I just change the new Battery CR 2025 , two days ago. That Photo in 8/25/ 2015 at Yellow Stone .


----------



## jrista (Mar 31, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> It's likely Canon has been relatively boring since the release of the 6D (1DX2 has brought some excitement back).
> 
> I feel it by the tone of emails, social media interactions and just talking to people. The 5D4 can't come soon enough.



This is pretty much it! 

As I've been watching rumors for other camera brands as well over the last year or so, Canon just is not all that exciting. They stay the course with "infuse new products with the minimally acceptable improvements that will garner enough new sales, but not much more than that" mentality. It's probably a good business model...but it really is not very exciting at all. 

I will be VERY happy it the 5D IV gets at least the DR improvement the 80D has. But even that just isn't all that exciting. It may just be me, but I am far more intrigued by the possibilities the a6300 brings to the table for me for more casual bird and wildlife photography, than anything Canon has. I LOVE my big 600mm f/4 lens...but it is not something I can haul around every day all the time. The a6300 on the other hand, with a 150-600mm lens, is. It's got great IQ, a very fast frame rate, is compatible with my existing lenses, and is compatible with much smaller and lighter lenses that easily fit in my pocket. I found that extremely compelling...vs. EOS-M, which is....eh. 

I prefer Canon glass, so I'm not leaving the brand...but they really are not a particularly exciting company. They are at the back of the innovative curve, rather than the front, and it's in the froth of innovation, where things could go either way, success or failure, that things are more exciting. At least, IMO.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'll add Harry the Heron (Serendipity) as apparently missing.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack and all the rest of the CR family, 

I didn't really go missing, I just went silent. I'm usually here almost daily since I enjoy reading everyone's posts and also learn a lot. For some unknown reason, I just lost interest in submitting and even cut back on my photo shooting. This was partly because of other distractions and also maybe because of laziness.

As to Harry the Heron (or his/her offspring), we last fished together on May 1, 2015 and then I stopped seeing him. I thought maybe he had perhaps met with a bad fate or left for better fishing elsewhere. Eight months later, on Dec 23, 2015, he reappeared and was waiting for me outside my window and was eager for me to help him catch dinner, just like old times. We have fished occasionally since then but not nearly as often as in the old days. Perhaps this is because I am loosing interest because a gang of ducks swarm us and they eat all the bread bait before he can catch the fish. These ducks are very aggressive and eventually started invading my yard. The last straw was when they started swimming in my pool and pooping everywhere. So I stopped feeding both Harry and the ducks. I rarely see Harry anymore, but try to fish with him if the ducks aren't around. I'll post some photos of Harry, his juvenile offspring, and one of the ducks.



IMG_4945-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_5261-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_6555-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_6584-dpp by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_6589-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm glad to see you back again, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 2, 2016)

The rise and fall of many forums, I'm afraid. I've seen it happen time and time again.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2016)

Click said:


> I'm glad to see you back again, serendipidy.


I'm glad to see everyone back again posting.

I'm still missing my German fellow Marsu42 :-[
(last post from Oct. 2015 but seeing him active at March 18th  )


----------



## tron (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe they are tired of stupid conversations regarding the next 5D model name or conversations about how Sony is so much better to Canon. On the other hand there are so nice pictures to enjoy as well as some useful technical info in other threads...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 4, 2016)

It's similar to other things like radio, etc. If you don't prefer the topic, find another thread that is more appealing. It's just human nature that folks will gravitate to the more "heated" threads when a debate is raging.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 4, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see you back again, serendipidy.
> ...



Marsu42 also used to be an active member of the Magic Lantern Forum, but it's months I don't see him there, too. I miss him, too, he was the Magic Lantern guy of CR. I hope he's well.

I think a rule does not exist. Look at me, I'm sort of a CR addict, yet I rarely post. If you view the member list and click on "date registered" to order the list by date, you don't even need to scroll down the first page to find me. This is the first and last website I visit on my smatrphone when I wake up and go to sleep. At work, I've got 2 PCs on CR for 8-10 hrs a day (sssh, don't let my employer know...). Yet, I barely have 200 posts. There have been periods I haven't been posting for 3 months, though reading as much as I could, others like the last few days in which I posted more frequently thanks to some 5D4 rumors and the lens giveaway (BTW, congratulations to all the winners! I can't wait to know who among the CR regulars is going to receive his/her toy).

This is just to say that members, unless they cancel, or get canceled, their registration, sooner or later come back as active posters. Among some others who seem to have forever disappeared, unless they're still here with another identity, the first who come to my mind are scalesusa, M.ST, briansquibb, Erwin Herdman, crasher... I remember those few who have been banned, but these ones have not been as long as I recall, just wonder why they vanished... Pros who have retired? Enthusiasts who went enthusiastic about doing something else? Seduced by the Dark Side? Oh, well... 

When I retire I'll have more time to post. When my son grows up enough, he'll spend more time with his friends and less with me during the weekend (it's happening right now) and I'll be a more participating member.

Greetings to all my CR friends (and teachers)!


----------

